
How to Walk 100,000 Steps in One Day - imartin2k
https://betterhumans.coach.me/how-to-walk-100-000-steps-in-one-day-5087adbd4569
======
lsllc
That's a lot of walking. Most I ever got was ~66K in a day and that was from
running a 50K.

